

Why I stopped using DuckDuckGo - murtali
http://murtali.com/stopped-using-duckduckgo/

======
gmisra
One of the convenient things about DDG is that if your search results aren't
to your liking, it's just a few additional keystrokes to pipe your query into
another search engine via bang syntax:
[https://duckduckgo.com/bang.html](https://duckduckgo.com/bang.html)

I have also found DDG to be not as good for a lot of software/library/syntax
related searches, and now I usually append "!g" to those queries. But those
are maybe ~20-30% of my total search volume, so it's worth it to me.

I think it is fair to say that making DDG your primary search engine _today_
involves some compromise of overall search quality, but that's the price of
supporting an evolving product.

------
DanBC
One gentle problem with DDG is that results tend to be heavily US centric. I'd
like some way to filter those, even if it's not perfect.

